# TSG29: iPad Leaves Us iSadFacey



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Mike and Brian have to chime in with their opinions on the Apple iPad, Comcast switching from McAfee to Norton, Google stops supporting IE6, and a cool program that lets you install all of your free apps with one click._

*Download the MP3 or Subscribe to the Show for Free! *

Welcome to the twenty ninth episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that is released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuyNews.com (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Brian Hansen (handee9)

*Links in order of appearance:*
Congratulations to Dan (linuxphile) on becoming a father!
http://forums.techguy.org/announcements/898810-dan-linuxphile-daddy.html

Apple iPad (what else needs to be said?)
http://www.apple.com/ipad/

Apple Bans Go Way Too Far
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/188760/apples_bans_go_way_too_far.html

Foursquare - mobile app for exploring a city with friends
http://foursquare.com/

Apple Bans the Word Android from App Store
http://www.pcworld.com/article/188696/apple_bans_the_word_android_from_app_store.html/

Comcast Switches from McAfee to Norton
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/897580-comcast-switches-mcafee-norton-free.html

Google Pulls Support for IE6
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/898731-google-pulls-support-ie6.html

NiNite Installer - easy batch installation of free programs
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/896159-ninite-app-installer.html

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

